
Smoothed Aggregation Multigrid for Cloth Simulation [pdf] - shinji97
http://www.disneyresearch.com/wp-content/uploads/Smoothed-Aggregation-Multigrid-for-Cloth-Simulation-Paper.pdf
======
spooningtamarin
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mkFBaqZULU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mkFBaqZULU)

video

it's looking brilliant

for anyone thinking this could be used in games, someone has to speed it up a
little bit more :D

